# curious about others thoughts



## kfether (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been dealing with IBSD for 20+years. After specialists, therapists, research, tests, meds, and diet changes, I've identified most of my triggers and would say that I'm under control for the most part with flare ups every now and again. While I'm happy that I'm able to lead a productive life unlike some others on the forum, I'm so frustrated by all of the complications it takes in my life to get this condition to a manageable position. The most frustrating thing is the elimination of food triggers. My biggest are dairy, onion, garlic, fibrous and fried food, fruits juices/fruits with skins, milk chocolate, any alcohol. The one that I find the hardest to overcome is onion because onion powder is in partially every prepackaged and restaurant food. Every year that goes by, it seems like I'm adding triggers to my list. This year, I lost the ability to tolerate Thin Mint GS cookies. I've gotten to the point where I basically eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch each day and cook a dinner at home of whole foods I know to be "safe".

I have told my therapists my IBS make me feel like I'm not human anymore because I'm missing out on all of the the social enjoyment that revolves around food. They seem perplexed by that. If you can't eat the same thing your family eats for dinner, you don't feel a part of the group. If you can't celebrate holidays with the feast everyone else is having and have your sad little plate of "safe" food, you don't feel part of the celebration. If you go out to lunch with a work group but there's nothing on the menu you can eat, you need to decide between eating nothing or to eat and suffer the consequences just to avoid the embarrassment of explaining your condition or having people tell you they think you're anorexic. Yes, that has happened to me. My husband says to just place special order with the kitchen, but I know wait staff roll their eyes and just think I'm being picky or someone self-centered and delusional. Then there are vacations. If you go on vacation and always have to pack a bag of food to bring with you to avoid flare ups (even though one always seems to get in on vacation somehow), you feel like you are missing out on most of the experience when you can't enjoy the local cuisine without fear of what's in it.

Tonight, I'm down with yet another food reaction. Back to peppermint and chamomile tea, Cheerios and graham crackers until I heal. People keep asking me what it is that did it. I don't know. Maybe it's the single bite I took into a veggie egg roll. I'm kicking myself. I should have known better than to go off course and try something new. I'm just so tired of eating the same bland foods day after day to be able to live a "normal" life.

I need someone who can relate.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

It is frustrating.

I have come to be ok with eating differently than those around me. It does not bother me at all. And I have not eaten processed foods in quite awhile. Honestly, highly processed foods now are not even appealing to me. I cook all my meals from scratch.

Vacations are tougher. Part of vacation is not having to cook, and that is not an option for me. However, over the past year, my IBS has improved enough that it makes it easier for me. I just think of how and my symptoms are if I go off diet and it is so not worth it. I would rather be on my diet and be able to enjoy doing things with my family. That is usually what helps me get through when I start feeling bad for myself. Not saying it always works. I do get sad and frustrated at my limited foods.

(I recently started the Specific Carbohydrate Diet and went 5 1/2 weeks with almost no symptoms. It was amazing. I flared a couple days ago and cut out more foods temporarily. I am feeling better this evening so hoping to add those foods back in and again. But 5 weeks with no symptoms was amazing. It really boosts my mood a bit.)


----------



## Beach Mama (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm sorry for your pain. I am happy to read this because I feel more normal now. I was diagnosed with a spastic colon (learning that it is also referred to as IBS) in my young years, well decades ago. I'm flabbergasted that doctors and many so-called dieticians and nutritionists can't help. I don't get it. There must be high trigger foods for all of us, that would best serve us to avoid. I only found this FODMAP last week. On that list, I am drawn to ALL of the wrong foods and have eaten them like there is no tomorrow. The entire cruciferous family has been my staple for years. Who knew that those were some of the worst offenders. And many others from that list, too many to mention. When I contact my doctors, they just tell me to do an elimination diet, or if you eat it, and it hurts, just stop eating it. Going right on down the food chain line. Well, uh, excuse me, but no duh I am thinking. Is it really different for every sufferer of this IBS? To not have a list of foods in common that are bad for this condition? I am told it is different for every IBS sufferer. Yet, thi FODMAP tells a different story. In just a matter of days, I have started feeling better. For decades, I have literally been on fire thinking a fire hose would best serve me since I can never tell what I ate that made me feel so horrible and in so much pain. I have high inflammation. It's painful and tiring and I never eat out with family because I get tired of explaining myself when they ask. I hope no one will bring it up, but it always comes up. And I have to kindly ask to talk about something else. It's depressing watching everyone eat what I can't, or having to explain why I eat white rice and green beans when everyone else is eating beautiful bowls of something deep fried, and if not deep fried, normal looking happy food. So, long gone are oils, dairy for sure, and gluten for definitely sure. Sorry to go on and on, but I kind of understand the dilemma you are in. It's difficult. Very difficult. I've been drawn to sweet potatoes (baked or boiled) and squash. White rice, although high in sugar, and whatever, it is bad, okay . . . well, it doesn't hurt me. And green beans do me well too. I like white rice for breakfast with a sliced banana on top. All processed foods are off the table as well, and I have to stay away from not only dairy (cow's milk and all dairy products), but even the nut milks because those aren't so friendly to me either. Looking forward to getting more and more familiar with the FODMAP. I still scratch my head that there aren't more doctors and nutritionists who can give us a better idea of what to eat. Sorry for your trouble and for your pain. I hope you have a nice evening.


----------

